# Vaginal Weightlifting



## trodizzle (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 16, 2015)

What the hell is this dizz,
I just dont know what 2say about this......


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm putting my girl on a regimen of vaginal weight lifting as we speak!


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 16, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> What the hell is this dizz,
> I just dont know what 2say about this......



I just report the news.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 16, 2015)

Would have been more fun to watch if they were naked...


----------



## Cake (Mar 16, 2015)

Got to love the little dance they're all doing at the end lmao.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 16, 2015)

I have convinced my wife that the best way for her to do kegels is for me to stuff my ding-a-ling in her and let her kegel away. She's a PLer, and I told her it's like wearing a belt while she lifts - gives her something to brace against. I have her on a high rep 4x20 daily program now.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 16, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I have convinced my wife that the best way for her to do kegels is for me to stuff my ding-a-ling in her and let her kegel away. She's a PLer, and I told her it's like wearing a belt while she lifts - gives her something to brace against. I have her on a high  rep 4x20 daily program now.


My girlfriend just bought some kegal balls, I asked her if I could install them, she just looked at me funny.. I was serious, I may have to make a diagram for her.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 16, 2015)

stonetag said:


> My girlfriend just bought some kegal balls, I asked her if I could install them, she just looked at me funny.. I was serious, I may have to make a diagram for her.



Tell her she needs a professional installation if she wants to get the max benefits.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 17, 2015)

Dizz, where do you find this stuff????


----------

